# Lenovo Z570 or Lenovo Y570 or Acer 5830tg or Sager NP5160



## sidj31 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Im planning on buying a new laptop. My main concerns are
1.Atleast i5(second gen)
2.Good Keyboard
3.Good Speakers
4.Great Screen (15" and preferably full hd 19*10)
5.Not too Heavy
6.not a gamer but require photoshop
I zeroed down to Lenovo Z570/Lenovo Y570/Acer 5830tg/Sager NP5160

All of these have 15.6" screen(only Sager has full hd), atleast core i5 and a dedicated graphic card but i cant make a choice as none is the complete package. ill list down the Pros n Cons

1.Lenovo z570
.Awesome keyboard(tried it myself)
.Decent screen(13*76) no fullhd 
.ok speakers
.5.7lbs
.800$ 

2.Lenovo y570
.jbl speakers so dey might b gud
.hoping keyboard is same as z570, looks same in pics
.screen same as z570
.6lbs
.after discounts 800-850$


3.Acer 5830tg
.Great battery life (Acer claims 8.5 so even half is gud enuf)
.ok screen(13*76)
.ok speakers
.5.5lbs
.800$

4.Sager NP5160
.Great Screen(19*10 Matte screen!!)
.nvidia gt555m(better than 520m wat others are offering)
.ok keyboard
.awful speakers
.under 6lbs
.1000-1100$

i dont want sony , hpdv6t have graphic problems and no MBP as im nt a mac fan...

Please help me decide guys... open to new suggestions

-Sid


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 15, 2011)

sidj31 said:


> i dont want sony , hpdv6t have graphic problems and no MBP as im nt a mac fan...



'dv6t has graphics problems' - you mean the lack of control over the current GPU mode?


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 7, 2011)

go with hp dv6 i7, the graphic problem has been solved and even opengl works well,
6770m == gt555m,
hp saves your money


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 7, 2011)

Are you buying from the US?
If no, HP DV6 6140TX @ 48k is the best deal.


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 9, 2011)

i was plannin to buy z570 (i5 with 750gb hdd) available at 44k.. but then on some googling.. i came across these issues.. on the LENOVO forum..

1. TouchPad issue
Very important issue since it is regarding the touchpad

2.Power charging and headphones issue 
important coz im going to listen to a lot of music..

Is this a common issue? can the z570 users shed some light on this?


----------



## red dragon (Aug 9, 2011)

All the laptops you have chosen are pretty heavy.
You don`t game but considering Sager for photoshop!!
Why no love for Dell XPS 15?Better screen than those you have mentioned(except the Sager may be)and just awesome speakers.
If you think the Lenovos you mentioned have decent screens,then xps`s screen (the full hd one)will come to you as a real surprise!!(Honestly the lenovo Y570`s screen is sub par)


----------



## sidj31 (Aug 12, 2011)

@red dragon  I have looked into dell xps 15 and i think i'll be getting that.
and yes i'm getting it from the U.S.. Thanks for all the replies guys..


----------

